
COGNITIVE SLAVES (aka Crowdslaving) - yiedyie
http://globalguerrillas.typepad.com/globalguerrillas/2010/09/cognitive-slaves.html
======
rdlecler1
biologists typically use the word 'symbiosis' for this kind of mutual benefit.

~~~
virgilkf
I think for those superusers mentioned in the article the invested energy
surpasses the benefits and biologists have a word for that too.

